# Expressive Faces?



## JanB (Oct 15, 2005)

How do I add these to a response?  I see them on the right side if I post a new thread, but am I missing them somewhere when I post a "Quick Response?"


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2005)

Click on _Go Advanced_


----------

